# quarter horse raw butt



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I wish i had taken a picture for you all to see. Dottie has a between her buttocks rash. I noticed a dried whitish discharge from her hoochie. It's not like thick and gooey. Just a whitish crust. I think she is in heat ..is this normal?
she has really irritated skin on her backside where her big fat buttocks meet. I tried washing it today and put some cream on it. But it was so caked and raw I couldn't get it very well. Plus I was leary as I didn't want to look like the picnic table if I irritated her
I will try again tomorrow. What do you all think this is? Is it related to her long term antibiotics she was on or is that normal for in heat and fat butted horses? Never notice don my othe rmares before. 
thanks


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Without seeing it in person it's hard to know if it's normal or not....but I can tell you that my TB mare *never* shows signs of being heat unless there is a boy around....and she was a broodmare. But my Paint mare very often squirts and pees and the whole 9 yards...and I sometimes have to wash her butt cheeks because she gets the white-ish discharge "buildup" and it can chafe her if it's not cleaned up. I think a lot of it is actually dried urine, but because she's not actually urinating (just squirting a little ), it dribbles down and dries between her legs. She is black, so it's very easy to see, but obviously any mare could have this.

So....my answer is it depends. If she is otherwise looking healthy, and it's not foul smelling....I would think it would be normal. But if it's really a lot, or anything smells odd, I would probably call the vet and at least ask.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Sounds like what my gypsy colt got this summer. I braided his tail so the air could get up under there and cleaned it real well to get any sweat or anything out. I used zinc oxide for a couple of days .


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

a mudtail isn't a bad idea to let the air work it's magic 

I think keeping it clean will help a ton - it could be her natural ph changed a bit with the course of antibiotics which may make things thicker than usual - I'd keep an eye on it for a week obviously if it gets worse you'll call for help but try watchful with clean and air and see what it does  

poor Dottie -- poor you!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Wash the area, put some Corona on it. That will keep the discharge from irritating it. Or Bag Balm works fine, too.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Without a picture it is hard to say, but pinworms will contibute to both lots of rubbing (causing very raw and "rashy" looking skin and often a rubbed looking appearance to the base of the tail - but not always) and the white crust (if it is near her anus it could very well be caused by pinworms.)


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Can you get a good picture?


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

I will try and get a picture tomorrow. If I can find someone to snap it while I hold her tail. what it looks like to me is the skin break down that fat folks in a nursing home get irritation between their fat folds. Where the butt cheeks fold in together (below the girl part) it is raw and irritated. Not on her tail at all.Her anus looks fine..I mean as far as horse anuses go and all:>) the girl part has a very light white crust, and below that in that fold it is very raw.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a mare that has a long hip. If she starts to gain alot of weight she will end up with something that sounds similar. It comes from her fat rear getting in the way when she urinates. We use diaper rash ointment (zinc oxide). It clears up in a few days.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

lamoncha lover said:


> I will try and get a picture tomorrow. If I can find someone to snap it while I hold her tail. what it looks like to me is the skin break down that fat folks in a nursing home get irritation between their fat folds. Where the butt cheeks fold in together (below the girl part) it is raw and irritated. Not on her tail at all.Her anus looks fine..I mean as far as horse anuses go and all:>) the girl part has a very light white crust, and below that in that fold it is very raw.


LOL...Glad that's out in the open :banana: (With that description it does sound "lower" than what I was thinking...)


----------



## jennigrey (Jan 27, 2005)

Careful with Corona. There's a Corona _cream_ (white) and a Corona _ointment_ (clear petroleum-jelly-looking). I've had horses object strongly to Corona _ointment_ on open wounds... it stings rather a lot, as I have learned myownself.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Sounds to me like mabey a rub? Perhaps she got some dirt up in the folds and it's created a raw area? Monkey butt?

Last summer, my one mare cut herself up inbetween her hind legs, in the fold..
(how, I dont know)..despite my doctoring, it ended up as an abcess..ick..

Because of the lack of air, I cleaned it out everyday with the hose..not high pressure mind you..just normal hose. I actually used purple lotion and then sprayed the area with aluminum skin to try and keep bacteria out of it..furthering the irritation. It took awhile, but it evetually healed up.


----------



## Lisa912 (Oct 30, 2011)

After it is clean, try rubbing Virgin Coconut Oil on it. I buy mine online or at a health food store. It works wonders, will protect the skin and kills any fungus or bacteria. It will also soothe the itch or pain of the rash. 
I also like Shriners herbal wound spray. It will heal anything and regrow hair but it does sting so be careful.


----------

